# Firewire sound card and libraw1394



## volodim (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello,

I've got an firewire sound card for CAM, works great on linux. I wonder if I can get it to work on FreeBSD, since there's no port of the libraw1394. I'm looking for another solution to get it working (if this exists).

Thanks you,

volodim


----------

